# Power/propane Switch



## rkoll001 (Sep 11, 2013)

Got a question about the power/propane switch. I'm new to this trailer and trying to figure everything out. (It's a 2004 Outback 26RS) I know that the propane switch has to be on to light the water heater, maybe the fridge as well? What's up with the power switch?(lightning bolt)I have power to all the lights while on battery power, no matter if the switch is on or off. When I plug in shore power, all appliances & A/C power up like they are suppose to, and it doesn't matter what position the power switch is in. So, what is the power,(lightning bolt), switch for? The red light in the middle doesn't work, probably just a bulb?


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

If it's similar to our 2005 21RS, both switches are for the water heater, one is for the propane fired burner and the other is for the electrical element .. You can run the water heater on both if you want, but make sure the water heater is full of water before turning on the electrical element or you will burn it out...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rkoll001 said:


> When I plug in shore power, all appliances & A/C power up like they are suppose to, and it doesn't matter what position the power switch is in. So, what is the power,(lightning bolt), switch for? The red light in the middle doesn't work, probably just a bulb?


The red light is an indicator light that reminds you the hot water tank is on.

BTW...if you are on shore power you can run both heating elements at the same time if needed. If you're at a site where you have full hookups and don't need a quick recovery, then leave the heater on 110v....then you don't have to pay for propane use.


----------



## rkoll001 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I had no idea that the water heater had both power and gas feature. This forum and the members are great! I wish this TT came with an owners manual, the one available through the manufacture is generic.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

" It isn't a power/propane switch. It turns on your hot water heater by using either propane...110v...or both. If you're not connected to shore power, you can only heat water via the propane burner.







"









That made me smile today... thanks Oregon Camper.

One thing that might help newer RVers understand their RVs better can be found here: How to Use Your RV Books, DVDs, all kinds of products.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leedek said:


> " It isn't a power/propane switch. It turns on your hot water heater by using either propane...110v...or both. If you're not connected to shore power, you can only heat water via the propane burner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know when I first moved from a tent to a trailer I tried plugging in stuff at the 110 outlet, when we were only on battery power.














Live and learn...right?


----------

